
Linux Torvads calls Intel patches 'complete and utter garbage' - MilnerRoute
https://linux.slashdot.org/story/18/01/22/0648227/linus-torvalds-calls-intel-patches-complete-and-utter-garbage
======
drsim
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16202205](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16202205)

------
fetbaffe
Who is Linux Torvad?

~~~
eps
No matter who he is, he should still be referred to as "GNU/Linux Torvads."

~~~
allanmacgregor
Not sure if you are being serious or just trolling.

------
nbsd4lyfe
Linus Torvalds again uses abusive wording when he could've made his point just
as clearly without it. As the leader of a project he should avoid that - it's
massively detrimental that contributors fear being the target of his next
rant.

~~~
cupofjoakim
Agreed. Frankly I'm amazed that the linux kernel has been such a hit with
leadership like that. Torvald seems brilliant, but he also seems like a royal
asshole. Why anybody would want to work with him is confusing to me.

~~~
AstralStorm
He's not an asshole. He just uses profanity to make the point that would
otherwise be missed.

An ass would be mean with no reason behind it. Linus always has a reason and
often a good one.

Low tolerance for dumb and hacks is actually a good thing.

~~~
NovaX
He is very defensive and dismissive of his own mistakes. Linus suggested the
removal of a memory barrier and subsequently broke locking on kernels for most
of 2014. The fix did not get into most distributions until 2016, since it was
kept quiet and not communicated. The result is that deadlocks seemingly occur
at random, causing complaints from users of my libraries. It has wasted many
hours of my time, and surely more for others. However the more experience you
have, typically the more forgiving you are to mistakes as we all make them.
Linus lacks that and acts childish, making it very difficult to respect
someone who disrespects everyone else.

